# ***LOCATION NEEDED FOR 2012 RENDY***



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

On behalf of the North American Packgoat Association Board, I have been asked to
post this topic on the Friday forum -

We are wanting to know if anyone on this forum is willing to host a location for
the NAPgA Rendy for next year.

Utah, Wyoming, Montana, Nevada, Idaho Colorado, Oregon...

Any takers?

Rex and Terri Summerfield put on a fabulous fun filled Rendy last year. I am
sure that whoever steps up to the plate and says "Yes, I'll do it" will receive
plenty of help.

Don't be shy!

Charlie Jennings
Land Use Chair
NAPgA


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

No Washington?? Just wondering why not? 

I am going to have way too full a plate this next year, 

I do plan on coming wherever.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

The states listed were merely examples to keep the Rendy somewhat centralized for everyone, not intended as a final list. 

WA certainly is a viable option with wonderful goatpackers who reside there, who I would really like to meet.

NAPgA is interested in enthusiastic participants to host this Rendy, no matter where they live geographically.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to host an east coast rendy.......... Tuck that info away for later.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

If Wa is chosen I will try to help every way that I can, I am open to suggestions, there are any number of excellent sites available. 

The little I have been able to find out is that the Forestry regs are very much like Idahos, and there are a number of places that allow goats and horses. 

If anyone here is in Wa I am quite interested in seeing the 2012 event happen there. 'Bwana Ken' posted earlier on a week long trek in the SE corner in a wilderness area. Its here on the site, beautiful area.


----------

